# BBB - Again!   Part 2



## tjohnson (Jun 29, 2011)

I split my BBB into 2 smokes

My first BBB Smoke, I already posted

The second smoke was BBB that had been cured with a commercial Maple Cure with extra Maple Sugar, and TQ W/Brown Sugar

I'm not a fan of Maple Flavored Bacon, but this is nothing like the flavor when cheap maple syrup hits your bacon.  It's by far my favorite, and the least amount I made.  I definitely will not be giving the Maple BBB out to the neighbors!  Next time, I'll inject a Maple/Brine solution for a little more flavor.

Cold Smoked for 12 Hours Total using one of my New A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKERS, filled with 100% Apple Pellets.

Thanks Again For Looking!!!

Todd

Lighting My New A-MAZE-N=PELLET-SMOKER Filled With Apple Pellets








Allow the Flame to Burn For 5-10 Minutes, then blow it out







BBB Hanging and Waiting for Smoke







About 8 Hours Into The Smoke  Nice Color Starting 2 Rows of Pellets Burned







12 Hour Smoke Done - Very Nice Color!







About 2" of Pellets Are Still Burning - 14 Hours Total on a Single Fill of Pellets!!!







Out of The Smoker and Ready To Go Into The Fridge

Notice the Awesome Mahogany Color?!?!?







Test Fry of the Maple Bacon  -  My Favorite!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jun 29, 2011)

My gosh I've got to get a bigger smoker. You guys make me drool with these bacon and sausage posts. Looks great!

Steve


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 29, 2011)

You can cold smoke bacon in a cardboard box if necessary.

make a batch of Home Made Bacon and you'll never buy from the store again!

Todd


----------



## roller (Jun 29, 2011)

That looks great.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 29, 2011)

Bacon looks great Todd...

What is that yellow in the back of the smoker?  Looks like a Cheese Explosion... LOL


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 29, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Bacon looks great Todd...
> 
> What is that yellow in the back of the smoker?  Looks like a Cheese Explosion... LOL




It's a weird spot where smoke does not stick.

Just noticed it when you pointed it out

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2011)

Man your on a bacon roll! That bacon really has a nice color. I see you sliced yours with the grain. I slice mine against the grain. It shrinks up some when you cook it but I think it's more tender. That's just me though.


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## nwdave (Jun 30, 2011)

Can you even imagine the flavor goodness you could add to Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans with some of your 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  bacon chunks added?  That is, of course, assuming you exercised enough restraint from nibbling the pieces.  Sure glad you guys and gals shoved me off on this slippery slope.  Excuse me, I gotta go overhaul mine.

Looking good.

~Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 30, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Can you even imagine the flavor goodness you could add to Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans with some of your
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I always separate the ends and pieces, and use them in baked beans.

These really add a nice smokey flavor.

TJ


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 30, 2011)

Man I gotta give that a try!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 30, 2011)

You know you see daylight, when all the bacon is vac packed!

All that's left is cleaning the kitchen before my Wife gets home!!!!

Another Pile O' Bacon







Vac Packed and Ready For The Freezer







THE END!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks great Todd, I just realized I'm all out.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 10, 2011)

Get Crackin' My Friend!

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome Todd! Your going to need to get another freezer if you keep this up!


----------



## samuel trachet (Oct 31, 2011)

All I can say is that when I grow up...........I want to smoke as good as you!! LOL. Awesome job! Got my BBB going into the smoker tomorrow for my 1st ever smoke with my new AMNPS. Gonna cold smoke it. Keep up the great Qview. It's how the rest of us get inspired. Thanks--Sam


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 31, 2011)

That is some great lookin BBB Todd. I guess I will be getting my feet wet 

with my first batch probably this weekend. It is in the fridge right now.

Will be 10 days friday. Hope mine turns out as good as yours.

Mike


----------



## tailgate72 (Oct 31, 2011)

Great looking BBB Todd.

Im headed to Sam's in the morning to pick up a few things like 8 butts seeing how I made one butt worth of BBB and it was gone before I got but a couple pieces. Wife LOVED it, but Todd you got me wondering about something..when I add my TQ, can I add maple syrup to that in the bag to cure with as well??? If so I could gain some realllly big points with the better half as she loves putting maple syrup on it.

Thx

Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 1, 2011)

Tailgate72 said:


> Great looking BBB Todd.
> 
> Im headed to Sam's in the morning to pick up a few things like 8 butts seeing how I made one butt worth of BBB and it was gone before I got but a couple pieces. Wife LOVED it, but Todd you got me wondering about something..when I add my TQ, can I add maple syrup to that in the bag to cure with as well??? If so I could gain some realllly big points with the better half as she loves putting maple syrup on it.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave,

The Maple Syrup will be washed off when you rinse your BBB.  I coated some of my BBB with Maple Syrup and then a sprinkled on some Cracked Black Pepper(CBP).  Only regret is that I did not coat "Both Sides", and make more peppered bacon!

Todd


----------



## tailgate72 (Nov 1, 2011)

Todd,

Excellant, thx for the info. I know when its ready she will love it. Its funny, she doesnt care for bacon out of the store. Never has, but she loves that BBB. Now with smoking it with the maple syrup and with maple pellets she will like it even more.

Thx again

Dave


----------



## fire393 (Nov 1, 2011)

Todd, were did you get your bacon hangers???


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 1, 2011)

Fire393 said:


> Todd, were did you get your bacon hangers???




BBQ Utensil Hangers from Menards On Sale for $.79 ea.

Todd


----------

